# New G&H Product Videos - Pretty Slick



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are there stakes to convert floaters to field decoys. Pretty simple way to convert the floaters without paying for field decoys. Nice.






For the Canada goose decoys, they have new sleepers:






Please check out G&H Decoys - one of our great sponsors here at Nodak Outdoors!


----------

